# Empire Earth 2 Windows 10?



## Hoesti (18. August 2015)

Hallo Zusammen!

ich habe mal eine kurze Frage zu EE 2. Gestern habe ich Empire Earth 2in einer Kiste wieder gefunden und wollte es prompt installieren. Nun lässt sich das Spiel zwar installieren, nach dem Start jedoch komme ich immer wieder auf den Desktop zurück. Habe schon von diesem 1.5 PAtch für Windows 8.1 gehört, dieser funktioniert hier leider nicht und auch ein starten über den Kompatibilitätsmodus mit Windows XP (Service Pack 3) scheitert . Hat hier vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank im Voraus !

Viele Grüße

Hoesti


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. August 2015)

Liegt höchstwahrscheinlich daran: Windows 10: Spiele mit Safedisc-Kopierschutz werden nicht mehr unterstützt, darunter Battlefield 1942 - 4Players.de

Windows 10 unterstützt diese alten Kopierschutzmechanismen, wie Safedisc oder auch SecuRom, nicht mehr.


----------



## MichaelG (18. August 2015)

Hilft nur der Kauf der Steam-Version. Ärgerlich aber nicht zu ändern. Wie bei Starforce läßt man das wohl im Sande verlaufen.


----------



## Martinroessler (18. August 2015)

Hab kürzlich nen neuen PC gekauft und Windows 10 war direkt vorinstalliert, bei mir läuft EE2 mit dem "Unofficial Patch" 1.5 ohne Absturz (also bis zum Hauptmenü komme ich ohne Probleme).

Muss aber auch sagen, dass das Spiel noch auf einer Zweitplatte (vom letzten PC) installiert war und ich hab es jetzt einfach mal so ohne Installation aus dem Verzeichnis heraus über EE2.exe oder EE2X.exe gestartet^^


----------



## Bonkic (18. August 2015)

nocd-patch?


----------



## Martinroessler (18. August 2015)

Gute Frage, hatte damals nur diesen besagten "Unofficial Patch" installiert, den er ja auch drauf hat


----------

